# Venison Bratwurst Creamy Stew



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Well sorta. So I had Deluxe Venison Brats from Ebels. Wanted to do something different. So decided do a Stew in slow cooker. So in goes the:
Potatoes, Carrots, Onion, Red and Green Bell Peppers later added Corn and Peas. Then put the Brats on top, mixed the spices with Chicken Stock poured over the top. Turned on let it rock on low all day.

When veggies were soft I sliced the brats and made a corn starch slurry added as well as half and half, stirred ramped up to high added brats. Didn't think it would thicken after 20 minutes gave another dose of slurry and it thickened quick.

Thought originally would have with biscuits, then said I'll put over biscuits. Either way works.

Turned out really really good. Definitely would be a deer camp pleaser. When I do again I'll add onions and peppers
later they cooked down a quite a bit or cut them larger. If you have extra brats worth it on a cold day.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Sounds great!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jeffm said:


> Sounds great!


Pics are up now


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks good. I would have taken the brats out of the casings and done them “bulk sausage” style. Hmmm...give’s me ideas. Thanks


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Honyuk96 said:


> Looks good. I would have taken the brats out of the casings and done them “bulk sausage” style. Hmmm...give’s me ideas. Thanks


Thanks. Yeah that would work try it. Ideas what it's all about and then running with it. Try it.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Well sorta. So I had Deluxe Venison Brats from Ebels. Wanted to do something different. So decided do a Stew in slow cooker. So in goes the:
> Potatoes, Carrots, Onion, Red and Green Bell Peppers later added Corn and Peas. Then put the Brats on top, mixed the spices with Chicken Stock poured over the top. Turned on let it rock on low all day.
> 
> When veggies were soft I sliced the brats and made a corn starch slurry added as well as half and half, stirred ramped up to high added brats. Didn't think it would thicken after 20 minutes gave another dose of slurry and it thickened quick.
> ...


Ill have to try this with my elk brats. Ill brown them first though. I just like em browned.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Peas?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> Ill have to try this with my elk brats. Ill brown them first though. I just like em browned.


I almost did. The whole lean thing kinda scared me. I had them as actual brats day before and they were really lean


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Nostromo said:


> Peas?


I like them in about every thing. I have 3 frozen bags right now


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I like them in about everything. I have 3 frozen bags right now


That's not good.


----------



## i am- i hunt (Feb 10, 2012)

Nostromo said:


> Peas?





Nostromo said:


> Peas?


YUK!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Pics are up now


Looks absolutely delicious


----------



## ongo (Oct 1, 2017)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Well sorta. So I had Deluxe Venison Brats from Ebels. Wanted to do something different. So decided do a Stew in slow cooker. So in goes the:
> Potatoes, Carrots, Onion, Red and Green Bell Peppers later added Corn and Peas. Then put the Brats on top, mixed the spices with Chicken Stock poured over the top. Turned on let it rock on low all day.
> 
> When veggies were soft I sliced the brats and made a corn starch slurry added as well as half and half, stirred ramped up to high added brats. Didn't think it would thicken after 20 minutes gave another dose of slurry and it thickened quick.
> ...



Looking at yours yesterday made me hungry! So I cooked some venison Brats from Ebels with potatoes, corn, carrots and onion in chicken gravy on the wood stove. No regrets!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

ongo said:


> Looking at yours yesterday made me hungry! So I cooked some venison Brats from Ebels with potatoes, corn, carrots and onion in chicken gravy on the wood stove. No regrets!
> View attachment 611187


Looks good. It's filling


----------

